

Can i Submit a story about myself? - aks_kuhu

It might be a dumb question to ask. Anyways i am new to this community.<p>Can i submit a story about myself?
======
skyrockect9
Some minutes ago I submitted the question: What do you do when you get bored,
and the HN team delete it, so perhaps you can submit your story but the
reviewers can delete it.

------
Tomte
Yes.

